# computer locking up and need new Anti virus



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

hi,

I am having a really hard time w/ the computer locking up when I have been surfing too long or I am on youtube/video sites.

i believe it is from Norton but it could be a few things. 

I just downloaded the adware 07 and am doing a scan and it has detected 300+ things. will this help?

what else do I need to download? will adware fight w/ other programs?

our Norton is going to need to be bought again or a new Av is needed. i am leaning to AVG. Would this be good enough? how do I get rid of Norton so I don't have 2 AV systems running? 

will 2 video/media players make the computer lock up? it locks up everytime I am on the itunes site. I also have media player.

i am about to go nuts w/ having to hard reboot the computer. Everyone keeps sending me youtube videos to watch and I can't. I will also lock up on any video. 

thanks for all the help.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Uninstall that Norton crap and don't renew it.

Instead, install AVG it will do you right AVG Anti-Virus choose the free version.

You won't be sorry.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Agree with lharvey
Uninstall norton never use it again.
AVG is good.
so is AVAST HOME
Both are free and work great
Spybot is another program I use with ad aware both work well and remove a bunch of junk.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Thanks I have norton turned off and we installed zone alarm, ad aware, and comodo. Are these enough for everythink I need? 

i am making sure I have everthing downloaded correctly before I kill norton. 

Do these also do milti tasks like norton? I want to make sure I downloaded the right segments.

these new programs keep asking if I should allow/disallow different programs to work. How do I know which ones are good or bad?!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

okiemom said:


> these new programs keep asking if I should allow/disallow different programs to work. How do I know which ones are good or bad?!


That's zone alarm doing that. If it's a program you installed, or Internet traffic you expect, then it's good. Otherwise it's bad. 

Quite frankly, if you really don't know you should just forget zone alarm for the time being and use Windows Firewall.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

If your computer is slowing or locking up, the first thing is to always do some "computer cleanup". Clean out your temporary files, cache, and cookies that you don't need (usually just get rid of them all). For example do the disk cleanup:

Programs -> System Tools -> Accessories -> Disk Cleanup

Then in your browser, clean out cookies to give you a clean slate (note that this most likely/will remove stuff saved on the computer, such as saved passwords or other saved program logon info):

In Firefox, Pull down menu Tools -> Options -> Privacy Tab -> Cookie (Show Cookie) -> Remove All Cookies.

In Explorer, Pull down menu Tools -> Internet Options -> under General Tab -> Temporary Internet Files -> Delete Files... -> OK
Pull down menu Tools -> Internet Options -> under General Tab -> Temporary Internet Files -> Settings... -> View Files -> make no filenames are showing, if some are showing then select them with the Edit pulldown, then Select All and Delete.
(this cleans out your temporary files and cookies).


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Using Zone Alarm along with Comodo will give you problems. I use Avast! and Comodo and have no problems. When we used Nortons carp we had nothing but problems.

Completely uninstall everything Norton and install either Avast! or AVG along with just Comodo. You don't need Zone Alarm, too.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

consider adding memory (RAM) as this may help too.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

This solution of "adding memory" is usually a cover-up. Most contempory computer systems have sufficient memory for home usage. But, a computer system which wastes system resources demonstrate poor performance. Adding more memory will temporarily hide an underlying problem of resource waste.

Examples of resource waste can be old cache or temporary files, "old cookies", automatic program updates, or of course virus.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

All the cookies, files, etc have been cleaned up. per instruction from this board. We have added more stuff to the computer it just hates having to scan big strange files. If I have been surfing ( jumping quickly back and forth between pages) for a while it locks up, same if I open any thing that requires video. About every 2-3 hrs I have to reboot to despaz it.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Avg and comodo which one is the firewall?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Stann said:


> This solution of "adding memory" is usually a cover-up. Most contempory computer systems have sufficient memory for home usage. But, a computer system which wastes system resources demonstrate poor performance. Adding more memory will temporarily hide an underlying problem of resource waste.
> 
> Examples of resource waste can be old cache or temporary files, "old cookies", automatic program updates, or of course virus.



that is true, but it will help. kinda like taking a cough drop for a smoker's cough...but it helps. looking at it from another point of view, these wonderful resource hogging programs would probably work better if folks had more resources to hog.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

MELOC said:


> that is true, but it will help. kinda like taking a cough drop for a smoker's cough...but it helps. looking at it from another point of view, these wonderful resource hogging programs would probably work better if folks had more resources to hog.


As the saying goes, "Give them an inch and they'll take a mile."


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Adding more memory may be a good idea, maybe not - do we know anything about the original posters computer?

For those folks asking for assistance in the computer forum : the more information you can initially provide, the more accurate and more timely the answers will be.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

you dont need both zone alarm and comodo they are both firewalls.
one firewall is more than enough
windows has a built in firewall if you turn it on and update all the windwos patches its good enough for the average person.
If you just have to have a firewall just use zonealarm.
uninstall comodo and uninstall norton


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

windows just popped up and said it was blocking comodo. I didn't know windows firewall was up and running. :nono: comodo is saying it is an antivirus I can't find it to say it is a firewall. Did I download the wrong thing?

windows and norton would create problems... right? 

If I have windows up for a firewall then what do I need?


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

is "spy ware" the same thing as "ad ware"?


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

While it may not help with machines already infected, Comodo Firewall Pro is a free firewall utility promises to protect your PC from outside attacks and prevent it from transmitting information should it somehow get compromised from within. It also defends against malware by monitoring various system activities for suspicious behavior. Here's what PC Magazine had to say about Firewall Pro 3.0, an Editor's Choice recipient:


PCMAG said:


> Comodo Firewall Pro 3.0 is all things to all people. It can act as a simple personal firewall that handles only the basic functions. It can broaden its protection to many critical system areas (with a concomitant rise in the number of pop-up queries). And a super-techie can tweak just about any part of it. Best of all, it's free!


So even though Windows XP SP2 and Vista already come with firewalls - Comodo Firewall Pro 3.0 offers strong protection for a price that's hard to beat.


----------

